# Formby Hall - Membership



## StevieT (Jan 4, 2018)

Morning all!

I trust everyone had a nice Christmas and New Year.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone is (or has been) a Member of Formby Hall Golf Club?

I am potentially moving on from our place and I've been offered a pretty decent deal at Formby Hall.  Now, my main area of concern is that I see Formby Hall as being more of a "Resort Type' of place.  Generally plenty of society days and corporate's going out (IMO).  The staff there seem excellent, and the course is always in decent condition, but I am a little worried about the above.

Any comments would be appreciated.  Wouldn't want to sign up and discover that I can't get a game due to it being full of visitors / societies! 


Cheers


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Morning all!

I trust everyone had a nice Christmas and New Year.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone is (or has been) a Member of Formby Hall Golf Club?

I am potentially moving on from our place and I've been offered a pretty decent deal at Formby Hall.  Now, my main area of concern is that I see Formby Hall as being more of a "Resort Type' of place.  Generally plenty of society days and corporate's going out (IMO).  The staff there seem excellent, and the course is always in decent condition, but I am a little worried about the above.

Any comments would be appreciated.  Wouldn't want to sign up and discover that I can't get a game due to it being full of visitors / societies! 


Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Mate of mine left for this reason , booked his tee time in advance only to be told a society had booked in and he had to wait over an hour.
This happened to often so he went elsewhere.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2018)

How come you're moving mate?


----------



## StevieT (Jan 5, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Mate of mine left for this reason , booked his tee time in advance only to be told a society had booked in and he had to wait over an hour.
This happened to often so he went elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I can see this being an issue ... nightmare.


----------



## StevieT (Jan 5, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			How come you're moving mate?
		
Click to expand...

Just thinking about a change. Nothing major wrong with our place but not enjoying it as much of late.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Just thinking about a change. Nothing major wrong with our place but not enjoying it as much of late.
		
Click to expand...

Hows it looking there? Bit wet? 

I like to play there now and again but I couldn't play there week in week out.

I'd stick with a members club over a resort curse.


----------



## StevieT (Jan 5, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Hows it looking there? Bit wet? 

I like to play there now and again but I couldn't play there week in week out.

I'd stick with a members club over a resort curse.
		
Click to expand...

You know what, itâ€™s actually playing better than it ever has. Course is in great nick and the drainage is vastly improved.


----------



## xreyuk (Jan 5, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			You know what, itâ€™s actually playing better than it ever has. Course is in great nick and the drainage is vastly improved.
		
Click to expand...

I played there a few times this year, and found Southport Municipal to be less wet in some cases. I cannot see how their drainage has improved. It's quite a good course, and with it always being wet, is a test off the whites.

I'm not a member, but I'm amazed how easy it is to get a tee time there, and there doesn't seem to be much time set apart for members. The rounds I've played there this year were twilight rounds, around 3PM mostly. I have never got around there in less than 4 1/2 hours playing as a single, or a pair. The round times are stupidly long.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 5, 2018)

if formby hall had been closer to liverpool i would have joined there no problem.   much better than all the city courses.  

the tee times thing would resolve itself in time.


----------



## DCB (Jan 5, 2018)

Played there on a weekend outing in May 2016. Whilst the course was busy, there was reserved tee times on the saturday for the members and they had tee reserved for a medal during the early afternoon.


----------



## StevieT (Jan 5, 2018)

DCB said:



			Played there on a weekend outing in May 2016. Whilst the course was busy, there was reserved tee times on the saturday for the members and they had tee reserved for a medal during the early afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Members only times are currently before 09:00 on a weekday only.  Nothing of a weekend.  That's the biggest sticking point for me.  I've asked the membership team there to confirm.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 5, 2018)

Do you get a deal with the range balls and par 3 course?!?


----------



## StevieT (Jan 5, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Do you get a deal with the range balls and par 3 course?!?
		
Click to expand...

Lol. It is part of the offer to be fair!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			You know what, itâ€™s actually playing better than it ever has. Course is in great nick and the drainage is vastly improved.
		
Click to expand...

That's good news re the drainage.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			if formby hall had been closer to liverpool i would have joined there no problem.   much better than all the city courses.  

the tee times thing would resolve itself in time.
		
Click to expand...

I'd disagree with that Gaz. whilst it's a nice course it's a bit of a slog in places.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Depending on how often and when you want to play, Formby Hall run a pmg membership. Nothing to lose, if you like it great, sign up properly when your points run out. If not, join west lancs with me


----------



## StevieT (Jan 8, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Depending on how often and when you want to play, Formby Hall run a pmg membership. Nothing to lose, if you like it great, sign up properly when your points run out. If not, join west lancs with me 

Click to expand...

I went up there yesterday and to be honest I wasnâ€™t impressed. Will not be joining there to be honest. 

You joining West Lancs?!? Iâ€™ve got the proposers but not the joining fee - too much for me at the moment.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 8, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			I went up there yesterday and to be honest I wasnâ€™t impressed. Will not be joining there to be honest. 

You joining West Lancs?!? Iâ€™ve got the proposers but not the joining fee - too much for me at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

go on... sting us with it... how much is the JF?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			go on... sting us with it... how much is the JF?
		
Click to expand...

2.6k?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			I went up there yesterday and to be honest I wasnâ€™t impressed. Will not be joining there to be honest. 

You joining West Lancs?!? Iâ€™ve got the proposers but not the joining fee - too much for me at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Have got any kids you could sell??  :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			go on... sting us with it... how much is the JF?
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			2.6k?
		
Click to expand...

Worth every penny  though.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 8, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Worth every penny  though.
		
Click to expand...

agreed.....

Would rather join Formby though


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Before Hillside?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Before Hillside? 



Click to expand...

obviously not.


----------



## StevieT (Jan 8, 2018)

Â£3k at the moment. Needs paying upfront at the same time as a Years green fees Â£1.7k) and Â£200 bar levy. So, Â£5K for the first year. Worth it though! Just donâ€™t have it spare!


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 8, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Â£3k at the moment. Needs paying upfront at the same time as a Years green fees Â£1.7k) and Â£200 bar levy. So, Â£5K for the first year. Worth it though! Just donâ€™t have it spare!
		
Click to expand...

You would have lots and lots of new golf friends....


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 8, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Before Hillside? 



Click to expand...

Always....


----------



## Junior (Jan 8, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Â£3k at the moment. Needs paying upfront at the same time as a Years green fees Â£1.7k) and Â£200 bar levy. So, Â£5K for the first year. Worth it though! Just donâ€™t have it spare!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, tough gig for first year.  That said, Iâ€™d be saving up.  45 minutes for me which is a tad too far.  I played WL twice this Summer and loved it.  If I lived 20 minutes closer to West Lancs or Wallasey Iâ€™d be all over one of them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Â£3k at the moment. Needs paying upfront at the same time as a Years green fees Â£1.7k) and Â£200 bar levy. So, Â£5K for the first year. Worth it though! Just donâ€™t have it spare!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I wrote off about 3years ago and WL was the most expensive joining fee and annual fees out of Wallasey, Hillside and S and A.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Wow that is a kick in the plums. I was expecting similar to s&a. I'm going back to Aintree...


----------



## StevieT (Jan 8, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Wow that is a kick in the plums. I was expecting similar to s&a. I'm going back to Aintree...
		
Click to expand...

Might do a year back there myself to be honest!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Wow that is a kick in the plums. I was expecting similar to s&a. I'm going back to Aintree...
		
Click to expand...

Don't Wonga do loans for that much


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 9, 2018)

Not a big fan of WL itâ€™s a brutal course all that gorse.
bunker in the middle of the second fairway .
Not a patch on Hillside or S&A IMO.
Thats an eye watering JF though.
I am at Grange Park itâ€™s in great nick have you considered there.
Â£1250 yearly plus JF is dependant on age.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not a big fan of WL itâ€™s a brutal course all that gorse.
bunker in the middle of the second fairway .
Not a patch on Hillside or S&A IMO.
Thats an eye watering JF though.
I am at Grange Park itâ€™s in great nick have you considered there.
Â£1250 yearly plus JF is dependant on age.
		
Click to expand...

what's the competition situation like there? I've heard a few conflicting reports.

I think it's a cracking course.


----------



## StevieT (Jan 9, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I am at Grange Park itâ€™s in great nick have you considered there.
Â£1250 yearly plus JF is dependant on age.
		
Click to expand...

Was put off Grange Park (albeit a good few years ago) when visiting there. Was made to feel about as welcome as a fart in a wetsuit so never went back!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Was put off Grange Park (albeit a good few years ago) when visiting there. *Was made to feel about as welcome as a fart in a wetsuit *so never went back!
		
Click to expand...

 

It's a cracking course, but I'd heard it was very cliquey and not many comps. That came from a lad who joined as a member but was only there a couple of months and he went back to Lee Park.


----------



## StevieT (Jan 9, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



 

It's a cracking course, but I'd heard it was very cliquey and not many comps. That came from a lad who joined as a member but was only there a couple of months and he went back to Lee Park.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly how I felt as a visitor. Wasnâ€™t impressed with them at all. 

I might sell a kidney and lump up for West Lancs!


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 9, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



 

It's a cracking course, but I'd heard it was very cliquey and not many comps. That came from a lad who joined as a member but was only there a couple of months and he went back to Lee Park.
		
Click to expand...

Yep.... heard the same quite recently. Joining fee is same a years fee as well....


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 9, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Wow that is a kick in the plums. I was expecting similar to s&a. I'm going back to Aintree...
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s happened to houghwood?!?


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Might do a year back there myself to be honest!
		
Click to expand...

Tbf they've done a bit of work this last year. The 2nd now plays as a par 4 2nd time around and other bits and bobs.

Huyton and Prescott is an decent course, 1 problem tho, because it plays so easy your hc is about 3-4 shots better than it really should be 






:rofl:


----------



## xreyuk (Jan 9, 2018)

Iâ€™ve played Mossack Hall and found that enjoyable. Fairly easy if youâ€™re playing well, hard if youâ€™re playing bad. 

Has very good drainage for the area as well, and I played with a few members who seemed decent guys.

I think they are low joining fee and about Â£1300 a year, but if you join at this time of year you get a couple of months free. Another one to think about!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Whatâ€™s happened to houghwood?!?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing mate, still there on the flexi. not sure I'd join up full time, to far to get full value for me


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 9, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Nothing mate, still there on the flexi. not sure I'd join up full time, to far to get full value for me
		
Click to expand...

Mossack isnâ€™t a bad track if thatâ€™s closer... H&P greens would drive me crazy but I liked it as a course....  ormskirk is nice, but harder to get into than west lancs!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 9, 2018)

Is West lancs Full at those prices?  Nice course but I'm surprised at the Fees Given the Competition further up the coast.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Is West lancs Full at those prices?  Nice course but I'm surprised at the Fees Given the Competition further up the coast.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they're full but they're not struggling.

I think S&A works out about 1500 once you add the bar levy and clubhouse development levy, WL is 1750 with levy.  Not too sure about the others though, if you've got to ask,you can't afford  to join.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Exactly how I felt as a visitor. Wasnâ€™t impressed with them at all. 

I might sell a kidney and lump up for West Lancs!
		
Click to expand...

Do it Stegsie lad, you only live once la:thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2018)

Didn't realise golf was so expensive in that neck of the woods. I'd struggle to play if it was that expensive here. Is e quality of course and clubhouse good in all these places being mentioned or are those prices just how it goes?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Didn't realise golf was so expensive in that neck of the woods. I'd struggle to play if it was that expensive here. Is e quality of course and clubhouse good in all these places being mentioned or are those prices just how it goes?
		
Click to expand...

These are top 100 links courses.

The rest of the city courses are all around  Â£1k , only 2 have joining fees.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Didn't realise golf was so expensive in that neck of the woods. I'd struggle to play if it was that expensive here. Is e quality of course and clubhouse good in all these places being mentioned or are those prices just how it goes?
		
Click to expand...

A decent track in the North West is circa Â£1000 a year. Some have joining fees, some dont.  Head out towards the coast and you are looking at more for your formby, Wallasey, hillside, birkdale etc etc etc.
Some of none links are exclusive as well such as Delamere, ormskirk and sandiway.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			A decent track in the North West is circa Â£1000 a year. Some have joining fees, some dont.  Head out towards the coast and you are looking at more for your formby, Wallasey, hillside, birkdale etc etc etc.
Some of none links are exclusive as well such as Delamere, *ormskirk* and sandiway.
		
Click to expand...

It's these type of clubs who think they're better than they actually are.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2018)

Average in Northumberland is about Â£600-650. I can't compare the standard but I'm happy with where I play so that is enough. We are very lucky here in terms of pricing.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 9, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It's these type of clubs who think they're better than they actually are.
		
Click to expand...

The Ormskirk thing has always baffled me.  Does anyone actually know why it's so difficult to get in and info on Fees etc, I'd kinda get it if was in a wealthy part of Cheshire. 
I like the course and overall a great set up but I can't see why it's anymore difficult to get in than somewhere like Pleasington.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 9, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			The Ormskirk thing has always baffled me.  Does anyone actually know why it's so difficult to get in and info on Fees etc, I'd kinda get it if was in a wealthy part of Cheshire. 
I like the course and overall a great set up but I can't see why it's anymore difficult to get in than somewhere like Pleasington.
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			It's these type of clubs who think they're better than they actually are.
		
Click to expand...

Yep! Totally agree! Ormskirk is nice, but itâ€™s in the same league as Pleasington imo...


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 9, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Yep! Totally agree! Ormskirk is nice, but itâ€™s in the same league as Pleasington imo...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe behind the scenes it's the New Zealand of Lancs


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Average in Northumberland is about Â£600-650. I can't compare the standard but I'm happy with where I play so that is enough. We are very lucky here in terms of pricing.
		
Click to expand...

You tend to find that where there isnt  big conurbations (or only a few spaced out in the NE) that the prices tend to come down. Go into North Wales, Cumbria and the likes and the price comes down sharpish.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			The Ormskirk thing has always baffled me.  Does anyone actually know why it's so difficult to get in and info on Fees etc, I'd kinda get it if was in a wealthy part of Cheshire. 
I like the course and overall a great set up but I can't see why it's anymore difficult to get in than somewhere like Pleasington.
		
Click to expand...

Only guessing but not everyone loves links courses, so with that being inland where there is a dearth of "good" courses, may be one reason.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 9, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



 

It's a cracking course, but I'd heard it was very cliquey and not many comps. That came from a lad who joined as a member but was only there a couple of months and he went back to Lee Park.
		
Click to expand...

He wasnâ€™t a policeman by any chance was he.
He threatened one of the members over something allegedly.
Roumors were he was asked to leave, but nobody is admitting it, if itâ€™s the lad I think it is he is a good friend of mine but very volatile.
Been on numerous golf holidays with him in USA.
I spent 25 yrs at lee park before moving it was the best thing I ever did for my golf .
Comps are sat and Thursday.
All clubs can be clique ,I have not found that and get on with all the lads great bunch .
Sometimes itâ€™s the man not the rest of the members.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 9, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Yep! Totally agree! Ormskirk is nice, but itâ€™s in the same league as Pleasington imo...
		
Click to expand...

these two courses have gone downhill imo the last couple of years .
played both last year and not impressed would not rush back to either.

relying on past glories open qualifier not long ago .


----------



## xreyuk (Jan 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Didn't realise golf was so expensive in that neck of the woods. I'd struggle to play if it was that expensive here. Is e quality of course and clubhouse good in all these places being mentioned or are those prices just how it goes?
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking at joining S&A - I'm 26, and their colt rate goes up to 30 apparently. For me it's still around Â£1,200 joining fee, and Â£1,000 a year (Â£700 membership, Â£150 clubhouse fee (for improvements or something) and Â£150 bar tax)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			He wasnâ€™t a policeman by any chance was he.
He threatened one of the members over something allegedly.
Roumors were he was asked to leave, but nobody is admitting it, if itâ€™s the lad I think it is he is a good friend of mine but very volatile.
Been on numerous golf holidays with him in USA.
I spent 25 yrs at lee park before moving it was the best thing I ever did for my golf .
Comps are sat and Thursday.
All clubs can be clique ,I have not found that and get on with all the lads great bunch .
Sometimes itâ€™s the man not the rest of the members.
		
Click to expand...

Evertonian and cat 1?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 10, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Evertonian and cat 1?
		
Click to expand...

you missed the bitter out he wonâ€™t even use a red tee.
Thats the lad.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 10, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Was put off Grange Park (albeit a good few years ago) when visiting there. Was made to feel about as welcome as a fart in a wetsuit so never went back!
		
Click to expand...

I am really sorry to hear that but all clubs have their share of Aholes you may have been just unlucky.

Come have a game with me when you can , if you want to wait until the weathers better thatâ€™s ok but itâ€™s good now for January.
If two of the Liverpool lads want to make a four that would be good to meet some of you.

Just let me know.


----------



## StevieT (Jan 10, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Come have a game with me when you can , if you want to wait until the weathers better thatâ€™s ok but itâ€™s good now for January.
If two of the Liverpool lads want to make a four that would be good to meet some of you.

Just let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal. I for one would be up for that. Sure there will be a few others too. Nice one.


----------



## Nashy (Jan 10, 2018)

I wouldn't be jumping at WL for that sort of money. Don't get me wrong the course was in great condition when I played it the other week. However i didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would. I found it was a fair test of golf and not overly punishing if you played to your strengths, I didn't try and take any risks around it.

The biggest let down was the very cold welcome I was given in the pro shop and I found the club house lacked character. This did somewhat dampen my experience.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			you missed the bitter out he wonâ€™t even use a red tee.
Thats the lad.
		
Click to expand...




clubchamp98 said:



			I am really sorry to hear that but all clubs have their share of Aholes you may have been just unlucky.

Come have a game with me when you can , if you want to wait until the weathers better thatâ€™s ok but itâ€™s good now for January.
If two of the Liverpool lads want to make a four that would be good to meet some of you.

Just let me know.
		
Click to expand...

I can tell you a WL story with that in mind, and would be up for another knock around Grange, as well.....as long as the reds win that weekend.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2018)

Nashy said:



			I wouldn't be jumping at WL for that sort of money. Don't get me wrong the course was in great condition when I played it the other week. However i didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would. I found it was a fair test of golf and not overly punishing if you played to your strengths, I didn't try and take any risks around it.

The biggest let down was the very cold welcome I was given in the pro shop and I found the club house lacked character. This did somewhat dampen my experience.
		
Click to expand...

I think everyone else says the same, generally.

Good course, not a great welcome, soulless clubhouse.


----------



## Nashy (Jan 10, 2018)

I would like a Game around Grange Park as I havnt played it yet and a couple of lads from work say it's a nice track.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 10, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can tell you a WL story with that in mind, and would be up for another knock around Grange, as well.....as long as the reds win that weekend.

Click to expand...

i can play almost anytime except Tues am (Ladies comp)
am off to Dubia on 23rd for the desert classic .
If you sort a few dates we can sort a day.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 11, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			i can play almost anytime except Tues am (Ladies comp)
am off to Dubia on 23rd for the desert classic .
If you sort a few dates we can sort a day.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, maybe get into Feb or March when the weather gets a bit better for me. If Stegsie want to play in the meantime, no probs.:thup:


----------



## StevieT (Jan 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, maybe get into Feb or March when the weather gets a bit better for me. If Stegsie want to play in the meantime, no probs.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hanging fire until Feb / Mar works for me. 

Cheers all!


----------



## LCW (Jan 12, 2018)

Back to the thread on this I know a few people who are members at FH.  

The two things that keeps cropping up as gripes with them are;  The course gets very very wet in the winter almost unplayable at times.  Secondly as mentioned with visitors being a big attraction to the FH resort and neighboring courses, the round times can be painfully slow and long.  I have witnesses this as a guest where its been over 5 hours to play 18.  Like all places they have blocks out just for members.

I think its a pretty decent course in the summer and a tough test of golf.


----------



## StevieT (Jan 12, 2018)

LCW said:



			Back to the thread on this I know a few people who are members at FH.  

The two things that keeps cropping up as gripes with them are;  The course gets very very wet in the winter almost unplayable at times.  Secondly as mentioned with visitors being a big attraction to the FH resort and neighboring courses, the round times can be painfully slow and long.  I have witnesses this as a guest where its been over 5 hours to play 18.  Like all places they have blocks out just for members.

I think its a pretty decent course in the summer and a tough test of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for this. I appreciate the info


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 12, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Hanging fire until Feb / Mar works for me. 

Cheers all!
		
Click to expand...

Ok just let me know


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 12, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Cheers for this. I appreciate the info
		
Click to expand...

We played on the 2 rounds 1 night BB deal a couple of years ago and the course was in great condition, despite it absolutely chucking it down on the 1st day. I booked it and they did have block bookings for members, I think up to mid day Sunday but not sure Monday onwards, think we played from 11 onwards on the Monday. 

I guess it's like all hotel course's, if you can play before a certain time you'll be fine if not then I'd expect a 5 hour round which is how long it took us to get round. Clubhouse food is very good but at hotel prices.

We all enjoyed it but it was busy.


----------



## StevieT (Jan 12, 2018)

Really in two minds on what to do. Will have a think about it over the weekend. 

Definitely leaving our place, so might even do a Year as a nomad and save some pennies for West Lancs!

Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## LCW (Jan 12, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Really in two minds on what to do. Will have a think about it over the weekend. 

Definitely leaving our place, so might even do a Year as a nomad and save some pennies for West Lancs!

Decisions, decisions ...
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoy WL but I honestly don't know if I could handle being beaten up by that course/weather on a weekly basis  especially when its the most expensive 1st year join apart from Royal Birkdale in the area.

Still a really nice course and being a member would be superb if you are coming from a wet inland golf club.

Pity the clubhouse does nothing for me but each to their own.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 12, 2018)

I could happily sneak out to the back 9 on a quiet summers evening and get lost working on my game. 

If you get free range balls and access to the par 3 course then its an ideal spot to improve your game.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 12, 2018)

LCW said:



			I really enjoy WL but I honestly don't know if I could handle being beaten up by that course/weather on a weekly basis  especially when its the most expensive 1st year join apart from Royal Birkdale in the area.

Still a really nice course and being a member would be superb if you are coming from a wet inland golf club.

*Pity the clubhouse does nothing for me but each to their own*.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have to agree with you on this.

I think it's a great test of golf though. I enjoy it the more I play it and I think if you played there every week you'd soon learn to play the tough conditions. as you know Crosby is windy all year round!!

Where do you play?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 12, 2018)

Stegsie said:



			Really in two minds on what to do. Will have a think about it over the weekend. 

Definitely leaving our place, so might even do a Year as a nomad and save some pennies for West Lancs!

Decisions, decisions ...
		
Click to expand...

Do it Stegsie. I'd resign myself to writing my 1st years subs off and enjoy the course.


----------



## LCW (Jan 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd have to agree with you on this.

I think it's a great test of golf though. I enjoy it the more I play it and I think if you played there every week you'd soon learn to play the tough conditions. as you know Crosby is windy all year round!!

Where do you play?
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately I have the pleasure of playing Hillside twice a week.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 12, 2018)

LCW said:



			Fortunately I have the pleasure of playing Hillside twice a week.
		
Click to expand...

There's worse places to play I suppose.......


How does it feel looking over the railway at S&A twice a week??


----------



## LCW (Jan 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			There's worse places to play I suppose.......


How does it feel looking over the railway at S&A twice a week?? 

Click to expand...

Feel sorry for them playing that goat track wishing they were at Hillside **

**This is a joke before someone silly gets offended I love S&A just not as much as Hillside


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 12, 2018)

LCW said:



			Feel sorry for them playing that goat track wishing they were at Hillside **

**This is a joke before someone silly gets offended I love S&A just not as much as Hillside
		
Click to expand...

Booooooooommmmmmmmm :rofl: :rofl:

That's how I feel when I play hillside :rofl:


----------



## LCW (Jan 12, 2018)

Luckily I only have to look at it for a few holes before I go meandering between our lovely dunes from the 5th onward 

That's enough from me before the Formby is better than Hillside brigade come in......................


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 12, 2018)

LCW said:



			Luckily I only have to look at it for a few holes before I go meandering between our lovely dunes from the 5th onward 

*That's enough from me before the Formby is better than Hillside brigade come in..................*....
		
Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 12, 2018)

LCW said:



			Fortunately I have the pleasure of playing Hillside twice a week.
		
Click to expand...

I think the forum needs witnesses to corroborate this information.

Volunteer witnesses:-

1. Liverbirdie
2. .......


----------



## LCW (Jan 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think the forum needs witnesses to corroborate this information.

Volunteer witnesses:-

1. Liverbirdie
2. .......




Click to expand...

Will happily take snap of my members card and bag tag if you like with the obligatory #LCW on some paper next to it


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think the forum needs witnesses to corroborate this information.

Volunteer witnesses:-

1. Liverbirdie
2. .......




Click to expand...




LCW said:



			Will happily take snap of my members card and bag tag if you like with the obligatory #LCW on some paper next to it  

Click to expand...

I knew it wouldn't be long :rofl:

LCW I suggest you block Liverbirdie, he'll try and befriend you


----------



## LCW (Jan 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I knew it wouldn't be long :rofl:

LCW I suggest you block Liverbirdie, he'll try and befriend you 

Click to expand...

Don't worry I am not friendly enough to make new friends oo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 12, 2018)

LCW said:



			Don't worry I am not friendly enough to make new friends oo:
		
Click to expand...

He usually just stalks people instead


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			He usually just stalks people instead

Click to expand...

Wonder if LCW stands for Liverbirdie Can Wait.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wonder if LCW stands for Liverbirdie Can Wait.......

Click to expand...

Liverbirdie Can Wish


----------



## Diamond (Sep 3, 2020)

Just noticed that Formby Hall are doing a family membership for 2 adults and 2 children for<£1k access to golf and gym.  A few asterisks around Ts & Cs though, wondered if anyone was a member or new of anyone that is.


----------

